

The Genius of Tesla - sheri
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2013/05/tesla_model_s_the_electric_car_company_is_a_little_bit_apple_a_little_bit.html

======
chaetodon
Slate is an anagram of Tesla. Brilliant.

